# CAF LTD (Rebranded from SISIP LTD)  2019 - current



## gryphonv (30 Jul 2018)

My SISIP Manulife was just terminated after 24 months. Suffice to say I am in full panic mode right now. 

Some backround:

I was released for a physical medical condition, but my mental health has deteriorated tremendously over that time. 

I started my SISIP LTD two years ago, went to school the first year and ended up medically withdrawing after a couple months due to a massive panic attack/emotional break down.  This was recommended by one of my SISIP Manulife contacts at the time. Everything seemed to be supported. I took some time to make new plans, ended up moving to be close with family, and changing my plans for being retrained. 

Fast forward to the next year, I started a new program at University which was supported by SISIP, again, after a couple months I found myself in the same situation. Anxiety/Depression with panic attacks caused me to medical withdraw from my program, all supported by SISIP. 

Around this time I felt support from my Family Doctor wasn't enough and requested a referral to Psychiatry through the province. This is a long process, after a phone interview in mid January, was told it could take 7+ months before I get an appointed scheduled. Up to today this hasn't happened yet.

Roughly May I had my 18 month review filled out by my Doctor. In it she filled in that she felt I wasn't able to work or continue with training at this time due to my ongoing condition, even though I have a desire to. And ended up sending this off to my case manager. 

In april I found out about the mental health program through VAC that is available through telehealth with a clinic in NB (Horizons). I ended up having my first appointment in June with a nurse, with a 2nd one scheduled for August with a psychiatrist. 

I informed Manulife of all of this, and they requested documentation and an assessment from Horizons, the assessment cannot be done until after my psychiatrist appointment, and may take some time after that to be complete, so realistically September/October time frame.

So to sum it up, Manulife was requesting documentation that will not be complete until after the 24 month review. 

Today I opened a letter saying:

 'From the evidence in my file to date, we must conclude that, although you may be suffering a degree of disability from your present condition, you do not qualify as 'totally disabled' under terms of the SISP Plan'

Suffice to say, having this bombshell hit me while dealing with my own Mental Health issues and waiting for support is hard to deal with. My current plan is to try to get ahold of VAC ASAP to explore my options, but I also don't want to let SISIP off the hook that easy and want to fight it. 

I currently don't have a VAC case manager, and haven't for the majority of the time Since I moved provinces (lots of excuses from VAC), which only compounded this situation. My mental health condition has been acknowledged and the initial disability award (I hate that term) has been given (it is almost up for review).


----------



## brihard (30 Jul 2018)

It sounds like you’re probably going to transition from SISIP to VAC Earnings Loss Benefit. You definitely want to get in touch with VAC tomorrow. Also, get on the MyVAC account and upload that letter ASAP.

You will want to get VAC to assess if you have Diminished Earnings Capacity; that’s a key criterion for receiving ELB long term after the first couple years.

Being in your position where benefits run out from SISIP awhile a released veteran is still going through medical assessments is also not that unusual.

The process can be difficult, particularly when facing your own struggles. I would strongly suggest enlisting the help of a Legion service officer; they work full time to help veterans with VAC matters and claims.

http://www.legion.ca/support-for-veterans/contact-a-service-officer

The spot you’re in sucks, but things will get better, and you will make it through. You don’t have to go through this or deal with it alone, and a lot of caring people are here to help.

I did see this post before your edit. Are you safe for now? Do you have family or friends with you who can keep you company if your mental state slides to the point where you may not be safe? I want to be sure you come through this OK to see these next steps taken.


----------



## gryphonv (30 Jul 2018)

Brihard said:
			
		

> I did see this post before your edit. Are you safe for now? Do you have family or friends with you who can keep you company if your mental state slides to the point where you may not be safe? I want to be sure you come through this OK to see these next steps taken.



Hey thanks for all the info. 

I am safe, I am currently living with family for that exact reason. I edited out the last part because I felt it was too dark to be on the forums. I am going to get ahold of VAC tomorrow, Might have to do a walk in there. 

I appreciate the reply and the info though.


----------



## Teager (30 Jul 2018)

I assume you weren't getting topped up to 90% of pre release salary while on SISIP through VAC? If that's the case then you'll have better pay on the VAC side.

As Brihard pointed out apply for DEC as this benefit will disappear come April. There will be more appointments and paperwork to fill out so if you don't enlist help just  ask any questions here as there are plenty of people that have gone through similar processes.


----------



## brihard (30 Jul 2018)

I can’t emphasize enough- get a Legion service officer (the full time ones from the link I provided) to help. Give them a call. They’re bloody excellent. They can represent you and advocate for you, and they know the system very well.


----------



## Pieman (31 Jul 2018)

I suggest to contact SISIP for more information.  Are you able to appeal the decision once you have supporting medical documents? That would be my main question.


----------



## blacktriangle (8 Aug 2018)

Teager said:
			
		

> As Brihard pointed out apply for DEC as this benefit will disappear come April



Teager - could you (or someone else) expand on this? No more DEC? 

gryphonv - I hope this all works out for you; hang in there.


----------



## Teager (8 Aug 2018)

Sorry I meant the CIA supplement will no longer be available. DEC will still exist.


----------



## blacktriangle (8 Aug 2018)

Ack. Thanks!


----------



## kratz (7 Jun 2019)

I was at the Halifax SCAN and CTS seminars last month and was mildly surprised to hear SISIP LTD has been rebranded to CAF LTD.

To keep searches current and useful, a split has been made between the two services.

Previous discussion:  SISIP LTD 2002 - 2018


----------

